# Something other then a .45



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I’m looking at buying another handgun in February and was wondering how close is the 10mm & .40 to the .45 in stopping power

I’m looking at a CCW handgun to go along with my Glock 30

I have seen ballistic test involving light & med. body armor over clay and the blunt trauma was incredible with the .45

The odds of an attacker wearing body armor now a days is higher then before so I want something that won’t go through, but stop them in there tracks like the .45 if needed


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

10MM all the way!!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

What's wrong with a .45?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Get whatever you are best with, train to place 2 shots in body and if he is still trying to fight 1 in the head. Even with body armor the blunt force impact of a pair of 45 acp's in the chest ought to make them lose interest in being aggressive. As for "wanting something that won't go through" I'm hoping you mean not having you slugs over penetrate and come out of the BG endangering bystanders because having any concerns about the well being of some one doing something to you that makes you have to shoot them is stupid and may get you killed because you hesitate when you need to fire.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

what is the purpose of wanting a round that may or may not penetrate? and what are the odds of you getting into an altercation where you would use your gun? then the odds of the person wearing body armor? it would depend on the type of armor. 

also if you are supposing a bullet to an armored person would stop them i'm not to sure that just sounds like your asking for return fire to your person.


----------

